
China is mining data directly from workers’ brains on an industrial scale - sverige
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2143899/forget-facebook-leak-china-mining-data-directly-workers-brains
======
ggm
How do people feel about 'dead mans switch' and AWS gear fitted in Locomotives
since the 1920s?

Because from where I'm sitting, the only real difference here is the physical
engagement on the part of the employee in confirming alterness.

The Japanes 'signal intent' methodology appears relevant here too.

Consent to be brainwaved? Sure, thats a thing. But if we put this into the
realm of consented use, Is this really worse than mechanical checks? If so,
why?

